# [Risolto]Problema stampa Samsung ML1610

## crisandbea

Come da titolo non riesco ad utilizzare la mia stampante Samsung ML1610,

l'ho configurata tramite web, viene riconosciuta ho inserito il file .ppd in /usr/share/model. ma quando lancio un

qualunque documento in stampa esso non viene stampato,

questo è il log della stampante errori non c'è ne sono:

```

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:11 +0100] New printer "Samsung_ML-1610_USB_1" added by "root".

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:14 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=17863)

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=17864)

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 19.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 19.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Job 19 queued on "Samsung_ML-1610_USB_1" by "root".

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17865) for job 19.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 17866) for job 19.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:24 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 17867) for job 19.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:27 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=17877)

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:41 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=17878)

I [17/Jan/2007:22:28:42 +0100] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=17879)

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 20.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 20.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Job 20 queued on "Samsung_ML-1610_USB_1" by "cristian".

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 17892) for job 20.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 17893) for job 20.

I [17/Jan/2007:22:29:24 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 17894) for job 20.
```

se vi servono altre info chiedete pure.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Sat Jan 20, 2007 9:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Come da titolo non riesco ad utilizzare la mia stampante Samsung ML1610,
> 
> l'ho configurata tramite web, viene riconosciuta ho inserito il file .ppd in /usr/share/model. ma quando lancio un
> 
> qualunque documento in stampa esso non viene stampato,
> ...

 

Hai provato ad usare i driver open sources che ti da samsung x quella stampante? io ho una stampate tale e quale ke mi fuziona con i driver forniti dal sito samsung! hai attivato nel kernel il supporto per le stampanti usb?Last edited by xveilsidex on Wed Jan 17, 2007 11:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## power83

io ho una multifunzione scx-4100 e va con i drivers forniti da loro.

Pero' lo scanner non va, nonostante forniscano il backend di SANE......ho provato a scirere, ma gentilmente mi rispondono con un messaggio automatico dicendo di chaimare un numero a pagamento.........

----------

## crisandbea

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato ad usare i driver open sources che ti da samsung x quella stampante? io ho una stampate tale e quale ke mi fuziona con i driver forniti dal sito samsung! hai attivato nel kernel il supporto per le stampanti usb?

 

che dirti sarò incapace io, ma la stampante non stampa nulla, riesci a dirmi i passi che hai fatto??? e cosa ti ritrovi installato sul pc per la stampante??

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

Io ho una xerox SPL ed ho risolto con splix quindi il driver samsung non lo vedo più.

In ogni caso la vecchia versione che avevo prendeva realmente le opzioni da un suo file xml e non da cups.

Come lo hai configurato/installato?

Vedi che la tua è supportata e tra il driver CLP-550 originale ed quello open source ho rilevato un considerevole incremento di prestazioni. (nel senso che prima di inziare la stampa mi faceva attendere un bel pò, circa 1 minuto mentre ora parte subito)

Personalmente ti consiglio di ricominciare da capo con il driver open source, anche se è marcato instabile per me funziona bene e non ha mai crashato.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Io ho una xerox SPL ed ho risolto con splix quindi il driver samsung non lo vedo più.
> 
> In ogni caso la vecchia versione che avevo prendeva realmente le opzioni da un suo file xml e non da cups.
> 
> Come lo hai configurato/installato?
> ...

 

quale sarebbe il driver che dici tu???

io l'ho installata semplicemente seguento la guida di stampa di gentoo, ovviamente dopo l'ho configurata da browser con cups. 

ciao

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Quando ho regalato quella stampante a un mio amico, dice di aver risolto utilizzando il driver di stampa della stampante precedente (se è la 1610, prova quelli per la 1510). Oppure, prendi il file .ppd dal CD della Samsung e sostituiscilo a quello che trovi in /etc/cups/ppd/nome_stampante.ppd.

Ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> quale sarebbe il driver che dici tu???
> 
> io l'ho installata semplicemente seguento la guida di stampa di gentoo, ovviamente dopo l'ho configurata da browser con cups. 
> 
> 

 

la tua stampante non è una normale cgi o una PS o una PCL ma una SPL, ovvero utilizza una sua personale brutta copia del PCL (se non erro viene da quello). Quindi serve qualcosa che traduce il PS usato da cups in SPL ed il filtro opensource si chiama splix e lo trovi qui.

Quindi eliminala dalla configurazione cancella il ppd che hai inserito, emergi net-print/splix-1.0.1 e la riconfiguri. Vedrai che ti spariscono tutti i problemi o quasi.

Pensavo avessi installato quell'atroce driver distribuito da samsung quindi lascia perdere quello che ho detto sui file di configurazione.

Lo strano di queste stampanti è che non restituiscono errore se gli mandi PS, non stampano e basta, come se non avessero ricevuto nulla.

Nella guida non sono contemplate poichè se vedi bene il progetto è partito piuttosto di recente.

Come si fa a proporre modifiche?

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   quale sarebbe il driver che dici tu???
> 
> io l'ho installata semplicemente seguento la guida di stampa di gentoo, ovviamente dopo l'ho configurata da browser con cups. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ciao, purtroppo anche dopo aver installato splix, non mi andava + cups via browsers, mi diceva "404 Not Found"...why??

mi sà che mi tocca rimuovere tutto ciò che avevo installato per la stampa, ovvero i foomatic, e cups,oltre a splix, e reinstallare il tutto....

se nn è cosi illuminami...   :Idea: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>   **.

 

il browser lo uso in locale, ovvero sono in una lan locale ed esco tramite il router adsl di libero, il file di configurazione al momento è il seguente:

```

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

Classification none

DefaultCharset UTF-8

DefaultLanguage en

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

RemoteRoot remroot

SystemGroup lpadmin

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

Encryption Required

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

AuthType Basic

Require user @SYSTEM

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order allow,deny

Allow localhost

</Location>

HostnameLookups Off

KeepAlive On

KeepAliveTimeout 60

MaxClients 100

MaxRequestSize 0m

Timeout 300

Listen  *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

MaxLogSize 1m

LogLevel info

PreserveJobHistory On

PreserveJobFiles Off

AutoPurgeJobs No

MaxJobs 0

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

User lp

Group sys

RIPCache 8m

FilterLimit 0

DataDir /usr/share/cups

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/doc

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols CUPS

BrowsePort 631

BrowseInterval 30

BrowseTimeout 300

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseOrder allow,deny

ImplicitClasses On

ImplicitAnyClasses Off

HideImplicitMembers Yes

BrowseShortNames Yes

defaultauthtype Basic

<policy default>

<limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order deny,allow

</limit>

<limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

authtype Basic

require user @SYSTEM

order allow

</limit>

<limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

order allow

</limit>

<limit All>

order allow

</limit>

</policy>

```

Last edited by crisandbea on Fri Jan 19, 2007 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

suo cups sulla stessa macchina...

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> allora al massimo è listen localhost:631.
> 
> Vedi che con l'ultima versione di cups qualcosa è cambiato nella configurazione.

 

o riscritto il file ed è il seguente:

```

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>
```

ho riemerso cups, riconfigurato tramite browser la stampante, ma non stampa e non dà errori.....

che fare??

----------

## ErniBrown

Io ho risolto così, prova a vedere se funziona anche per te.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> Io ho risolto così, prova a vedere se funziona anche per te.

 

grazie a tutti ho risolto proprio eliminando  

```
ghostscript-gpl
```

 ed emergendo

```
 ghostscript-esp
```

,ovviamente dopo aver emerso ghostscript-esp, ho riconfigurato la stampante.

ciauz

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> con o senza splix?

 

con funge sicuro, senza non ho provato.

ciauz

----------

## NaicS

Salve a tutti.

Non so se qualcuno di voi continua ad utilizzare la stampante in oggetto, ma io sono 3 settimane che sbatto la testa su questo problema.

Ultimamente c'è stato il passaggio da CUPS 1.2.x a CUPS 1.4.6.r2, l'attuale praticamente sincronizzato ieri.

Non solo ma ho letto e mi sono accorto che il ghostscript-esp e il ghostscript-gpl sono stati mergiati in ghostscript-gpl.

Fin qui nulla da obbiettare... felicissimo... ma con qualsiasi driver da me provato (e li ho provati tutti) la ML-1610 si rifiuta categoricamente di funzionare.

Una cosa che non capisco è la seguente.

Ho diverse distribuzioni (purtroppo sono costretto per lavoro a usarne diverse) e tutte funzionano perfettamente. 

Ad esempio Ubuntu 10.4 con CUPS v. 1.4.6 installa da solo i driver splix e funziona perfettamente, Centos v. 5.6 utilizza i vecchi driver della 1510 GDI e funziona perfettamente, Windows XP addirittura la fa funzionare come stampante condivisa da samba Generic Postscript...

Solo Gentoo per qualche alchimia strana (e non voglio sapere quale) non riesce a farla funzionare... con nessuno dei ppd possibili... 

Di seguito l'ultimo error_log di cups con i driver splix:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D [01/Aug/2011:10:43:48 +0200] [Job 178] SpliX SpliX filter V. 2.0.0 by Aurélien Croc (AP²C)
> 
> D [01/Aug/2011:10:43:48 +0200] [Job 178] SpliX More information at: http://splix.ap2c.org
> ...

 

La barzelletta è la seguente: la stampante si trova fisicamente collegata al server di stampa (gentoo hardened) via usb, e proprio il server di stampa si rifiuta di gestirla.

Quello che vorrei ottenere è il server di stampa che gestisce tutte le code (come è gisto che sia) e tutti i client che spediscono ad una stampante di cui non sanno quasi nulla se non il nome (magnificenza di CUPS) e non il contrario.

La stampante in oggetto come meccanica è fin troppo buona, funziona bene, consuma poco, ma farla lavorare con gentoo è un pianto.

Se qualcuno di voi ha trovato il modo o comunque la gestisce ancora via gentoo direttamente, per pietà, mi faccia sapere come... 

Grazie

----------

